# Meat Saw



## old sarge (Sep 10, 2021)

A tad pricey but thought I would post for those folks who need a saw.  There is a discount of 15% using the promo code CUT15 at checkout.  Code applies to any LEM purchase of $60.00 or more.  Offer ends Monday, September 13, 2021 at 11:59pm EDT.






						Electric Table Top Meat Saw | LEM Products
					

Cut your processing time in half with this tabletop electric meat saw. Make quick clean cuts through bone and meat, and cut steaks and roasts to whatever size you like. Ideal for deer, elk, hogs, and other large game meat.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 10, 2021)

No offense, but with patience you can find a Butcher Boy, Biro, or other for in that ball park ( local, Craig’s list or other online sites). That saw is very limited for the price point. That’s just my opinion.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No offense, but with patience you can find a Butcher Boy, Biro, or other for in that ball park ( local, Craig’s list or other online sites). That saw is very limited for the price point. That’s just my opinion.



You think butcher boy is a good saw?  No offense bit they are junk.  I have used one.  The blade bends making waves in the meat.  My grand pap called them a chicken saw.  That's all they were good for.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 10, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No offense, but with patience you can find a Butcher Boy, Biro, or other for in that ball park ( local, Craig’s list or other online sites). That saw is very limited for the price point. That’s just my opinion.


None taken.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 11, 2021)

I dont think I would ever use 1 enough to justify it, ribs from a deer might be the only thing I use to think I wanted 1 for, with the out break of CWD I don't  want to chance being the first person to ever get it lol. If I was going to break down a hog or cow often it would pay for it's self


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2021)

I was never interested in them, but when I was buying a lot of Grizzly woodworking machines, their Meat Bandsaws, with the meat grinder attached used to catch my eye.
Anybody check them??

Bear


----------



## DIYerDave (Sep 11, 2021)

An electric meat saw of any brand would be nice to have...until its time to clean it. No thanks. I'll just keep using my hand butcher saw i got free at a garage sale. Cuts great and easy clean up.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 11, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> You think butcher boy is a good saw?  No offense bit they are junk.  I have used one.  The blade bends making waves in the meat.  My grand pap called them a chicken saw.  That's all they were good for.


That’s more a poor quality, or dull,  blade problem than a saw problem, just saying.


----------

